# Adding Can Lights



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Personally, I like Juno Lighting. Their printed catalog has can and trim suggestions, lamp data, including lumens, spread, mounting distances in different areas of the home, distances from walls for indirect and art lighting, etc.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

If you are going to HD
1) Halo 6"Air-Tite Remodel Can H7RICT, versatile for many applications and trims
2) Halo All-Pro 6" Trim (6 Pack) ERT713WHTTS-6P, for general lighting, if not in store, order
3) I have not used this one personally but I would use the Cree 2700K LED 65Watt Equivalent 4-Pack for general lighting, if you are trying to highlight art on a wall especially with color I would use a 3000K LED bulb, spot or flood depending on how much to light up.
4) For a wall art trim I would use the Halo 420W Regressed Eyeball trim, a little nicer than the 78P. You can still use R20, Par20, BR30, or PAR30 bulbs in these as needed.
5) If lighting a TV Room I would put multiple sw legs to sets of cans so you can dim them darker as you get closer to the TV but still be full on reading a magazine or news paper on the couch......Many other variables unless you show layout sketches jmiester


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Jmiester said:


> If you are going to HD
> 1) Halo 6"Air-Tite Remodel Can H7RICT, versatile for many applications and trims
> 2) Halo All-Pro 6" Trim (6 Pack) ERT713WHTTS-6P, for general lighting, if not in store, order
> 3) I have not used this one personally but I would use the Cree 2700K LED 65Watt Equivalent 4-Pack for general lighting, if you are trying to highlight art on a wall especially with color I would use a 3000K LED bulb, spot or flood depending on how much to light up.
> ...


It depends on the type of art. Direct lighting can destroy oil paintings. I installed lights on an $80K oil painting. We used Wall Washers. PAR and R type lamps can create enough heat to melt the oil paint.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Absolutely 3DDesign, that is why I said many other variables. Trying to give general advise without knowing details and that he also wants to try and use HD


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

6" cans are normal in residential settings down there?


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

5" is still acceptable, but over the past few years, all Ive been installing are the 4".


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

What brand and model 4" can trim and bulb or LED are you using?


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

We've been using Lightolier 2000 series almost exclusively...its what our builders spec.

2013 and 2090 trims.

Lamping varies depending on the customers budget and needs.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Jmiester said:


> If you are going to HD 1) Halo 6"Air-Tite Remodel Can H7RICT, versatile for many applications and trims 2) Halo All-Pro 6" Trim (6 Pack) ERT713WHTTS-6P, for general lighting, if not in store, order 3) I have not used this one personally but I would use the Cree 2700K LED 65Watt Equivalent 4-Pack for general lighting, if you are trying to highlight art on a wall especially with color I would use a 3000K LED bulb, spot or flood depending on how much to light up. 4) For a wall art trim I would use the Halo 420W Regressed Eyeball trim, a little nicer than the 78P. You can still use R20, Par20, BR30, or PAR30 bulbs in these as needed. 5) If lighting a TV Room I would put multiple sw legs to sets of cans so you can dim them darker as you get closer to the TV but still be full on reading a magazine or news paper on the couch......Many other variables unless you show layout sketches jmiester


So will that HaloCan work will all those trims?

I'm adding (4) regular full lite cans, (4) accent cans (2) in front of a fireplace and (2) in front of individual book cases. 

Any accent light trims for the above? I'm thinking about having the accents on separate 3-ways but not sure. Both sets are on different sides of the room, not sure if it should be separate 3-ways or one. 

I am doing a tv room but not sure on there plans for the room. I'm trying to get them to think LONG term for these rooms.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

qckrun said:


> I am an industrial electrician by trade, did my apprenticeship in commercial/industrial field, and I've don't limited residential installations.
> 
> My brother-in-law wants to add a bunch of can lights to his house. Since I haven't installed a can light in a house setting(only commercial in a t-bar ceiling) does anyone have any recommendations on good can lights that use limited amperage but puts out good lumens?
> 
> ...




go with the Halo they are decent quality. If you have not done resi in a while or ever I would figure out a way to bail on this whole project. 
You industrial guys think it is easy but the layout and install are not even close to industrial. 
Plus when you screw it up the family will never let you forget.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey qckrun 
If I have more details about the size of the rooms or spaces I could be of more help to you. How wide are the book cases? What does the fireplace area look like and how wide is that? How tall is the ceiling in the room? It does not sound like there will be a TV above the fireplace is that correct?
If the ceiling is not vaulted in any of the areas I would use the ERT713WHTTS All Pro, all the bulbs I mentioned will work in those.
If you want to accent I would use the Halo 420W Regressed Eyeball Trim and you can use a lot of different bulbs in this one as well.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 30 WAT is a good white incandescent baffle trim. The open spring mounted ones are terrible. LED is the way to go for low wattage. May even allow tying to an existing circuit.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

"good can lights that use limited amperage but puts out good lumens?"

LEDs are the winners for downlight efficiency, but if you can't get at the top of the ceiling, you're probably limited to 1000lm or so. If you can get at the top of the ceiling and there's insulation, you can go to 1500 or so. If you don't need something rated for an insulated ceiling, you can use commercial fixtures and go to utterly absurd levels of brightness; the ones with "active cooling"—fans—can go to 10,000lm.

I like the Juno (Schneider) LED fixtures, but all the big manufacturing conglomerates have some products in this area. If you go for these and can afford them, it's worth going for the 1% dimming drivers; people like to be able to dim lights really low after dark.


----------

